# about the singings



## ujac (Dec 26, 2003)

can someone give me his analazys of the 3 different singings of illuvatar. thats the one part about the book i dont understand.

each singing represents a certain amount of time, and certain events after the earth has been created, right? so what would be the 1st singing in the story, what would be the 2nd etc.?


----------



## Helcaraxë (Dec 27, 2003)

ujac said:


> can someone give me his analazys of the 3 different singings of illuvatar. thats the one part about the book i dont understand.
> 
> each singing represents a certain amount of time, and certain events after the earth has been created, right? so what would be the 1st singing in the story, what would be the 2nd etc.?




Essentially, the Ainur created a music and Eru gave it existence. Each Theme is of a different part of existence (not really a different "time"....although the Ainur did sing about the world's history, but that's only part of it.), So whatever the Ainur sang about Eru gave being to. This is why, when Melkor created discord in the music,the discord was transfered into the real reality (Ea). To sum it up, the Ainur sang about what they wanted the World to be, and Iluvatar gave it existence exactly as they sang it.

MB


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 28, 2003)

The second and third themes are meant to represent the Eruhíni, Men and Elves.


----------



## Belegmacar (Jan 7, 2004)

What is the first? Does it represent the Valar themselves?


----------



## jallan (Jan 8, 2004)

The first theme presumably represents a sketch of Eä and Arda which the Ainur are to fill in with their improvisations. It does not represent the Valar as such.


----------

